# the long list of boy names



## jessndoug

well since me and my husband still can't decide on a boys' name i thought i could make this thread and people can add the names they like to the list so we can have one big list and hopefully help each other out with names. :flower:

so here I go:

Gabriel 
Joshua
Jayden 

(lets keep this going ladies!!!)


----------



## kerrie24

I look forward to seeing this list grow as I cant think of many either!
So far we like

Toby
Luke
James
Owen
Aidyn


----------



## Smurfette

Boys names I like are:

Caspar
Max
Oscar
Flynn
Dylan
Caleb

Good thread!!!!


----------



## jessndoug

kerrie24 said:


> I look forward to seeing this list grow as I cant think of many either!
> So far we like
> 
> Toby
> Luke
> James
> Owen
> Aidyn

 i love how aidyn is spelled is so unique!!


----------



## kerrie24

I was gonna spell it Aiden but I saw it written down on here somewhere spelt Aidyn and liked it better.


----------



## trumpetbum

Well Gabriel is our name for any future sons but before we picked it out we also looked at
Reuben
Chae
Luca
Logan
Brodie
Brandon
Hughie
Reilly
James
Tristan


----------



## Ley

not pregnant but adding my share.
Love some of the ones mentioned above.( Luke, Jacob, Joshua, James)

also love
Jack
Oliver
Harry
Samuel
Thomas


----------



## stevon111

i have picked theo for a boy


----------



## jessndoug

all are welcome to add!!!


----------



## Zo23

If I have a boy, he will be named Wyatt


----------



## surprise no5

Mason
Mitchell
Dawson
Gage
Naish
Obie
Korben
Sullivan
Seth
Dexter


----------



## trumpetbum

stevon111 said:


> i have picked theo for a boy

Oh i forgot Theo, lovely name.


----------



## discoclare

I like:

Fletcher
Fraser
Xander
Dexter
Stanley
Finley (but OH won't have it as he keeps insisting it's a girls name)


----------



## jessndoug

discoclare said:


> I like:
> 
> Fletcher
> Fraser
> Xander
> Dexter
> Stanley
> Finley (but OH won't have it as he keeps insisting it's a girls name)

finley sounds like a boys name to me


----------



## Amy_T

I like

Jack
Samuel
Edward
Joseph
Harry
Oliver


----------



## trumpetbum

jessndoug said:


> discoclare said:
> 
> 
> I like:
> 
> Fletcher
> Fraser
> Xander
> Dexter
> Stanley
> Finley (but OH won't have it as he keeps insisting it's a girls name)
> 
> finley sounds like a boys name to meClick to expand...

MEN!! My male friend said to me the other day ' why do you have a girls name picked out for a boy?' when I told him we were set on Gabriel. SLAP!!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Jayden (my son's name)
Noah
Cameron
Austyn
Caiden
Logan
Landon
Sam
Riley
Casey
Brandon
Saige
Chesley
Gavin
Oliver
Dominic
Rocco


----------



## jessndoug

MommyTammyPA said:


> Jayden (my son's name)
> Noah
> Cameron
> Austyn
> Caiden
> Logan
> Landon
> Sam
> Riley
> Casey
> Brandon
> Saige
> Chesley
> Gavin
> Oliver
> Dominic
> Rocco


i love your baby names picked out. noah is my sons name. Landon is my godsons name and i really like the name cameron


----------



## jessndoug

and i love the name jayden but my husband said the name has became so popular over the past few years.which i dont mind becuase our sons name (noah) is popular also :shrug:. men!! :dohh:


----------



## Crystalz

Xandar is a nice name, i considered that

also thought about the following'

Xavier
Elijah
Damon
Kian


----------



## ThatGirl

Alfie
Freddie
Charlie
James
Oliver
Kayleb
Chase
Kye
Harris
Tyler
Declan
Harvey


----------



## jen35

Boys names are so difficult I think, but I love 
James, 
Harry,
Isaac,
Daniel,
George

I really REALLY wanted to call our LO George after my late granda but OH had a tortoise called George as a kid and its STILL alive so thats put him off that idea. Hmmph.


----------



## cheer253

i like

-jystin
-blake
-bentley
-gavin
-gabe
-lakota
-lane
-jordan
-kyler
-enze
-lee


----------



## jessndoug

oh i love the name jordan as well


----------



## Emily_Louise

I like Caleb and Alston 

:D


----------



## Vicyi

Alexander
Zachary
Dexter
Max
Jack
Chase


----------



## genies girl

James
George
Nicholas
Ethan
Finn
Declan
Josh
Jack
Max
Jacob


----------



## jessndoug

genies girl said:


> James
> George
> Nicholas
> Ethan
> Finn
> Declan
> Josh
> Jack
> Max
> Jacob

i was looking at you list and wondering how do you pronounce declan??
is it dee-clan or dec-lan?


----------



## xoButterfly25

I'm not pregnant yet but thought I'd add boys names I like :)

Harley
David
Blake
Brady
Ryley
Evan
Jackson
Mikey
Tyler
Brody
Brennan


----------



## leoniebabey

Jay
Mason
Kenzie 
Beau
Mitchell
Darryl
Corey
Cole 
Leo


----------



## Shazzy-babee

Jayden


----------



## jessndoug

jordan (did I say jordan already??) bad memory :rofl:


----------



## poppy666

Carson
Gage
Blaise
Wade
Miles
Leyton
Rhys
Malachi
Blane


----------



## jessndoug

carson is such a cute name


----------



## Fran_Mc

Nathan
Euan
Robbie
Steven
Stephen
Allan
Graham
Graeme
Ross
Andrew
Brian
Lauchlin
Jake
Ben
Cameron
Leon
Jamie


----------



## jessndoug

well we have came to an agreement on our new babys name it will be ............................................................................................................ Joshua Alexander Hernandez


----------



## 1sttimemum2b

This is so helpful as we are really struggling to come up with boys names. So far the only one we both agree on is Milo but it's been met with some funny looks by family members!


----------



## jessndoug

well this is just my opinion but it is your child and no one elses.my mom still doesnt like my sons name but cant do anything about it.and she doesnt like the new babys name either. but me and my husband are satisfied with our childrens names.i think milo is a cute name too


----------



## Julie74d

Jayden x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My fav boys names are

Leo
Wyatt
Theo
Jenson
Joel
Cole

Hope this helps xxxxx


----------



## Katiie

I Love:

Theo
Leo
Elliot
Jack
Oliver
& Robert after my Great Grandad.


----------



## Happy Hudson

xMissxZoiex said:


> My fav boys names are
> 
> Leo
> Wyatt
> Theo
> Jenson
> Joel
> Cole
> 
> Hope this helps xxxxx


Do I sense a charmed fan? I like Leo and Cole too but My hubby does not agree.


----------



## Happy Hudson

My fave boys names are

Daniel
Henry
Callum
James
Jamie

We still can not agree on any of them though :nope:


----------



## vespersonicca

Perrin
Liam
Lauchlin
Dominic
Asher


----------



## jessndoug

i have noticed the name liam has become so popular. i think its cute though.


----------



## surprisemummy

My list is 
jack
james
oliver
ben
aiden
liam

the oh hates them all though, i feel like my little boys going to be nameless at this rate lol

xx


----------



## eckarta

We have a son named Jensen already... but for boys i like

Aiden
Max
Jack
Owen
Thomas
William


----------



## Kacie

My favourite boy's names...

Harvey
Riley
Braydon
Ethan
Jake

My OH doesn't like any of them :( 

But he's not putting any suggestions in so looks like I get the last word hehe!


----------



## Juniper

My DH and I tend to like old fashioned names.,, Our favorites are:
Roland
Aurthur
Thaddeus (thad)
Finnius (finn)
Oliver
Han


----------



## Cinderella

I've always struggled with boys names, and tend to go from really traditional to quite modern, for this reason alone, I hope I have girls as I have a million names picked out!

Max (my favourite, but sister got there first!)
Sebastian
Theo
Xander (brothers name)
Jack
Quinn
Evan
Milo
Asher

Then a little part of me likes traditional Welsh (I went to school in Wales) but don't know how well the name would transfer considering i'm either in London or Florida.
Rhys
Owain
Gruffyn
Huw
Gethin (that's more because I think Gethin Jones is pretty hot and it suits him!)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

HaHa Maybe :blush: :haha: I was hoping no one would have noticed I swear they just have nice names tho i wouldnt name my child that just because i have seen every single episode and own every box set of charmed :haha: Im a major fan 

My fav girls names are 
Phoebe and Piper too lol :blush:



Happy Hudson said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My fav boys names are
> 
> Leo
> Wyatt
> Theo
> Jenson
> Joel
> Cole
> 
> Hope this helps xxxxx
> 
> 
> Do I sense a charmed fan? I like Leo and Cole too but My hubby does not agree.Click to expand...

I have been adding to my list here are some more

Alfie
Meghan
Oakley
Nathan
Xander
Harry
Max
Lochlan
Oscar
Dexter
Harey
Beau
Corey
Graeson


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Harey should have been Harvey lol x


----------



## buddysmomma

Grayson Weslee

Hubby likes Logan so im not sureeee.....yet


----------

